# Hello Greetings From Colorado!



## sbugir (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello,

My name is Stephen and I've been into mantids for a while now, but I was never serious about owning one. That recently changed, July 8th was the day I received my first mantid, a Chinese Mantis and boy do I love it...(still not familiar with the sexing stuff). I'm living in Golden/Arvada Colorado, and I'm originally from Sydney, Australia. I hope I can learn more about mantids and I'm going to be asking a lot of questions haha (I'm a newbie)!  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma AZ, Stephen!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there also from Colorado [/SIZE]


----------



## revmdn (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 17, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Yellow there also from Colorado [/SIZE]


haha good to see theres a local!


----------



## superfreak (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome from Sydney, Australia!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Stephen!




Nice to meet you, and glad to have you here. You'll learn much just by browsing through past discussions in the forums. Seriously, there's a world of information at your fingertips there. Many newbie questions have been answered time and time again.... and you'll get a leg up on it if you do your research.  The "Search" feature is also very helpful if looking for information on specific topics. Best of luck to you, and I look forward to seeing you around the forum!


----------



## spicey (Aug 18, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Welcome to the forum![/SIZE]


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 18, 2009)

hello from cali


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome. Be sure to try the search for your questions as they have all been answered before.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome from Washington!


----------



## batsofchaos (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome from Denver!


----------



## sbugir (Aug 19, 2009)

batsofchaos said:


> Welcome from Denver!


Yay locals!


----------

